# PowerColor HD 5770 PCS+



## W1zzard (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerColor has sent us their new Radeon HD 5770 PCS+ which is an overclocked version of the HD 5770, featuring a custom PCB design and thermal solution by PowerColor. Thanks to PowerColor's changes, the card can manage a reduced power consumption, which is even lower than the AMD reference design, resulting in a leading performance per Watt score.

*Show full review*


----------



## lism (Jan 21, 2010)

Good review,

At least one thing decent about the higher pricing would be the better optimized PCB for an overall lower power consumtion in both Idle and Load.

And last, why is No support for cuda / psysx always being mentioned with an AMD/Ati card in general?


----------



## Roph (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice, a few more PCB tweaks and a 5770 that runs on the plain 75w from PCI-E might be possible =o


----------



## Easo (Jan 21, 2010)

Roph said:


> Nice, a few more PCB tweaks and a 5770 that runs on the plain 75w from PCI-E might be possible =o


Werent it 150W? In version 2.0?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Roph said:


> Nice, a few more PCB tweaks and a 5770 that runs on the plain 75w from PCI-E might be possible =o



There's one in the works already if I remember correctly : ]


----------



## a_ump (Jan 21, 2010)

Easo said:


> Werent it 150W? In version 2.0?



its spec'd to, but for some reason that i don't kno they haven't made boards that support that spec. I mean its kinda rediculous with PCI-E 3.0 around the corner.


----------



## lism (Jan 21, 2010)

a_ump said:


> its spec'd to, but for some reason that i don't kno they haven't made boards that support that spec. I mean its kinda rediculous with PCI-E 3.0 around the corner.



Still alot of users with just plain PCI-express 1.0 or 1.0a.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2010)

Temps were nothing to shout about though, my pair of 4890's might significantly use more power but they idle and load cooler than this 5770!  OK I appreciate that I have the Toxic coolers on but nevertheless it's nothing to get excited about in comparison with other 5770's, nice review though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2010)

this must be a cheaper engineered 5770.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> this must be a cheaper engineered 5770.



I agree but the PCS+ is supposed to be their highly binned top model where they charge a premium.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2010)

well it certainly dont OC worth a shit like the OEM part does.


----------

